# HL Mud NATS March 25-29 Jacksonville, TX



## 08_Foreman (Oct 23, 2014)

Many moons ago when I owned a Honda I organized a "Honda ride" on the HLforum, got a lot of the custom "big custom built irs Hondas" to meet up one day during the event for a big ride.

I think this forum is kind of dead for some reason, but I will post this here anyway.

Would anyone like to get together and have a can am ride? I just got my 1k XMR and would like to meet some more can am owners.


Maybe we could meet up like Thursday or Friday by the Can Am test ride spot?


----------



## chrisd11 (Feb 3, 2014)

lot of us ride brutes (can-am eaters) lol jk i hope i still get to go this year


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Facebook pretty much killed all forums.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I don't ride a canned ham but always looking for people to ride with. I'll be there Tuesday through Sunday. Just pick a time and place and our group will try our best to meet up with ya !! Where will yall be camping at ?? We will be on the big hill right by the back gate.


----------



## 08_Foreman (Oct 23, 2014)

We usually wait till we get to the park to find a spot to park lol. Ive camped all over that place rofl

Im down to ride with anyone. Bike is still stock. But I'm not afraid to get dirty


----------



## Dozer600 (Jun 16, 2013)

Ill be there Tue morning. Always looking for some new peeps to ride/hang with.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'll send someone the MIMB banner if yall want to hang it at your camp grounds.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Send it on !!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

J2! said:


> Send it on !!


Shipping to you would probably be cheapest since your close. PM me an address & I'll get it in the mail.


----------



## 08_Foreman (Oct 23, 2014)

Dozer600 said:


> Ill be there Tue morning. Always looking for some new peeps to ride/hang with.


Bike looks sick man. My last bike had a 6", but i think with my new bike ill be going 4" CATVOS probably. probably 31 S/Ws with clutches. Also its my first Can Am so I don't have to worry about power :bigok:


----------

